# Bright and Fresh Music



## JoachimBlas26 (Jun 7, 2021)

I recently listened to Faure's Dolly Suite again, and had forgotten how much I loved it. It is one of those pieces that brighten my day whether I am sad or tired. I think it has to do with the lightness, the unforgettable melodies it contains and that typical Faurenian style. My question is, first, how much do you like it?¿Do you consider it a masterpiece?
And then, ¿do you know other works that have such a bright and clear air like this one?


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't know that Faure piece (he's high on my list of composers to explore in depth soon) but the first work that comes to mind that fits that description is Handel's Acis and Galatea, especially arias like this:


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

how about the second jazz suit of Shostakovich???


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Bach Brandenburg 3
Mozart Piano Concerto 21
Haydn's Trumpet Concerto


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

For something new but not totally unfamiliar, you might enjoy New Zealand composer Eric Biddington's delightful neoclassical orchestral pieces on _Music From Torrens Road_ released last month.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

What Tarneem said , wonderful music.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Well I really like the Faure Dolly Suite. The opening movement is just so simple and beautiful. I remember decades ago a local classical DJ used it to open his late night show. I do prefer the orchestral arrangement. There were a lot of similar suites by French composers that are just as beautiful, simple and delighful. For example, Bizet - Petite Suite, Debussy - Children's Corner, the many suites by Massenet (Le Cid in particular).


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

Poulenc’s chamber music, and this album:


----------



## JoachimBlas26 (Jun 7, 2021)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> I don't know that Faure piece (he's high on my list of composers to explore in depth soon) but the first work that comes to mind that fits that description is Handel's Acis and Galatea, especially arias like this:


Yes, some composers like Handel fits with the criteria, Water Music and the Music For The Royal Fireworks are great examples, exquisite melodies with colorful textures and refined orchestration. Also Mozart and Schubert, but they only wrote in larger forms instead of miniatures. Maybe i'm looking for these lesser known end of 19th century french composers, like Koechlin, Magnard, Florent Schmitt, Roussel and others.
Thank you for the answers!


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

As soon as I saw "Bright and Fresh" in the thread title, I immediately thought of Ravel's Sonatine, especially the first two movements:











Much of his piano music has that peaceful, delicate, shimmering, slightly sad quality that can be really refreshing.






And of course, Fauré was one of Ravel's teachers.



JoachimBlas26 said:


> Also Mozart and Schubert, but they only wrote in larger forms instead of miniatures. Maybe i'm looking for these lesser known end of 19th century french composers, like Koechlin, Magnard, Florent Schmitt, Roussel and others.


Yeah, I think you hit the nail on the head as to the locus of Bright and Fresh:


----------



## JoachimBlas26 (Jun 7, 2021)

John Zito said:


> As soon as I saw "Bright and Fresh" in the thread title, I immediately thought of Ravel's Sonatine, especially the first two movements:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Yes, i know very well the Sonatine, and i love Ivan Moravec interpretation! I will listen to Les Heures Persanes, i know Koechlin is a very interesting composer but i never had the chance to listen it. What other works do you recommend to start with him? 
And thank you all for the suggestions!


----------

